# Everglades days, Biscayne nights -first half of April



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

very nice report thanks


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shot of the tarpon getting some air!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Was the Goliath on fly or bait? Nice report.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That goliath was on bait (a small ladyfish meant for a tarpon... Both the tarpon and that goliath bit within five feet of each other. If you find the right river it can be amazine for a day or two (sometimes a whole week). We were there today and there wasn't a tarpon there.... I'm sure the goliath is still holding the fort right next to a downed tree.

By the way, we jumped a big fish today on fly in another river.... That fish may have gone 120... He jumped off after burning more than one hundred yards on his first run. We're hooking them as close as 30 to 40 feet from the boat off of river banks, holding near the bottom then coming up to attack a big black fly....


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Capt. Bob - for those rolling and laid up fish off the cape beaches this time of year, what flies would your recommend to get them to eat? Any pointers you can add always appreciated! Thanks! Tight lines...

Net - we have fun sometimes with the big Goliaths on fly over some of the Florida Bay wrecks/piles. Big weighty fly, baitfish patterns--not that they are picky.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Telltale.. what depth is the water where those fish are rolling and laying up? That's the key thing the way we fish them....


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi--these fish were in 11 - 12 feet. Also, on another note, when live baiting, how do ya keep the small sharks off of ya? Tried all baits, and they ate em all! They were swarming....thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When your first bait gets sharked... Move! The moment one of your baits is sharkbit nothing else will beat them to the food I'm afraid. I don't go far but you must move or all you'll be doing is feeding them....

No matter what you see tarpon doing (rolling, loafing, feeding...) they live on the bottom when they're not going somewhere. For fly gear that means you must have an intermediate (full sinking lines just won't do....) line (and a full line not a sink tip...). Lay out a big dark fly and count it down -the entire line and leader will sink at the same rate. When you're near the bottom start a very slow steady retrieve (with at least a two foot or longer strip). Mr. tarpon will simply stop the fly when they eat.... and it's game on!


----------



## dan_pereira (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the report . What fly was used for that nice trout in the first picture? Awesome!


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Capt. Bob - will give it a go! Tight lines!


----------

